# Crazy Neighbors



## Tabby Ann (Aug 14, 2021)

Is there a penalty for making fake calls to 811 like there is to 911? We have an old boy in our neighborhood who is about 50 years old and 300 pounds who has roamed about the neighborhood for years creating chaos and work and expense for unsuspecting residents. Most older residents tell him to get off and stay off their property but some new residents become victims. He has a house in the neighborhood and the police have told him he should stay in it but he can’t seem to do that. A new resident recently moved into a house with a beautiful brick and wrought iron fence around the residence. The old boy told the new resident the fence was encroaching on his property and would need to be removed. The new owner paid for an expensive survey that showed his fence was not encroaching. Another way the old boy creates work for people is to call 811 and tell them he is building a 6 foot privacy fence around his house and needs all the underground utilities marked on his property and the neighboring properties. But of course no 6 foot fence ever gets built. He has been using this privacy fence ruse for over 5 years and I don’t know why the utility companies or anyone else keeps falling for it. Where do these calls to 811 go? Don’t they keep a record of callers or do any follow up on them?


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2021)

I think the "Old Boy" has mental issues - maybe a form of Autism.  His weight is one clue.  Another is that he enjoys constantly stirring up trouble.   I've known a couple of people like that. They have no control over it.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 14, 2021)

Something tells me Old Boy doesn't have friends and lives either alone or with guardian? Sad


----------



## Don M. (Aug 14, 2021)

This sounds like the type of person who could go "over the edge" at any time.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 14, 2021)

Does anyone have any information on where those 811 calls go that cause all the utility companies such as water, sewer, gas and electricity to come out and mark their underground lines by spray painting a line on your grass? What government agency is in charge of these 811 calls and is there a penalty for continued abuse of this service and infringement on other people's property?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

A public nuisance. He should be taken by police to a hospittal and given a mental exam. Or have I been watching too may "Adam-12" reruns?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

'Old boy''?.. at 50 ?


what is  the purpose of the number 811?


----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2021)

Tabby Ann wrote ‘We have an old boy in our neighborhood who is about 50 years old’​
I’m just intrigued how somebody ‘about 50 years old’ can be described as an ‘Old boy’...


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 'Old boy''?.. at 50 ?
> 
> 
> Wren said:
> ...


Oh to be fifty, I wouldn't need to claim conjucal rights, she would beat me to it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> I think the "Old Boy" has mental issues - maybe a form of Autism. His weight is one clue. Another is that he enjoys constantly stirring up trouble. I've known a couple of people like that. They have no control over it.


S'pose it could be worse
He still has his clothes on

Right?


----------



## jujube (Aug 14, 2021)

Well, if he's  still acting like a boy at 50, he's  definitely an "old" boy.


----------



## Knight (Aug 14, 2021)

811 is for call before you dig.

Wouldn't it  be easier to have a nice chat with any new neighbors before they went to the expense of what you are posting about? The "old" neighbors are aware of what is happening but for some reason like you don't want to warn new people moving in. The warning doesn't have to be slanderous just explain what has happened in the past & let them decide. 

Not likely 811 operators are aware of call that are placed over a period of time. Operators plural since I suspect their are more than one to take calls. 

As for weight I don't know how that makes any difference in what this person does.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> Is there a penalty for making fake calls to 811 like there is to 911? We have an old boy in our neighborhood who is about 50 years old and 300 pounds who has roamed about the neighborhood for years creating chaos and work and expense for unsuspecting residents. Most older residents tell him to get off and stay off their property but some new residents become victims. He has a house in the neighborhood and the police have told him he should stay in it but he can’t seem to do that. A new resident recently moved into a house with a beautiful brick and wrought iron fence around the residence. The old boy told the new resident the fence was encroaching on his property and would need to be removed. The new owner paid for an expensive survey that showed his fence was not encroaching. Another way the old boy creates work for people is to call 811 and tell them he is building a 6 foot privacy fence around his house and needs all the underground utilities marked on his property and the neighboring properties. But of course no 6 foot fence ever gets built. He has been using this privacy fence ruse for over 5 years and I don’t know why the utility companies or anyone else keeps falling for it. Where do these calls to 811 go? Don’t they keep a record of callers or do any follow up on them?


Is this man mentally challenged, autistic or has other issues?  Is he living on his own?  I think it's degrading to call him an old boy, I feel troubled about him.  I think when you call 811, they come out and mark your lines without much thought, it's a matter of safety.  If they thought he called before and didn't come out, then there was a serious problem as a result, they would be liable.

How do you know he makes so many of these calls?  Do you have some small talk with him at times?  If he's friendly and not threatening or destructive, I'd just either leave him alone or try and befriend him.  As far as the cops telling him to stay in in house, I think that's overreach in the least, nobody should be told to stay in their house and not go out.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 14, 2021)

I have been called the crazy neighbor, he lives 3 to 4 k away...lol Go figure
What is the 811 number for?


----------



## Della (Aug 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> I think the "Old Boy" has mental issues - maybe a form of Autism.  His weight is one clue.  Another is that he enjoys constantly stirring up trouble.   I've known a couple of people like that. They have no control over it.


If being overweight and calling the utilities before digging means mental illness they'd better put a locked gate at the end of my street because we're all in trouble. This kind of thing happens all the time here because we're all retired and bored.  

We have a widow across the street who has men out doing various yard projects for her every few weeks -- all since her husband died a few years ago -- we just think she misses having a man to boss around.  The man next door calls the police about once a month because he thinks someone stole something.  Another old (96) woman across the street comes over  and yells at me from time to time because  she thinks my cat scratched her car or ate her tomato plants.  The poor old cat died 5 years ago, but I'm glad the woman is still active.

 One nice thing is  the emergency departments stay reminded of where we are. Someone set his shrubs on fire with a cigarette last month and the fire department was here in one minute.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 15, 2021)

Where I live we have the Daughters of Discord. Two old maids living with their mother. They report to me about neighbors who murdered their kids, some new guy who's going to murder them, and them wanting to murder their long-time next door neighbors. They have run out of people in town who will listen, so they call me every couple weeks. These girls are the definition of crazy. They spend their lives watching what everyone else is doing. The county already knows who they are and I'm pretty sure they're harmless, but I've made my boundaries clear anyway.


----------



## Della (Aug 15, 2021)

"Daughters of Discord" Hilarious, Judycat.

 One of my favorite TV shows is ID channel's "Fear they Neighbor." Disputes usually start over things like property lines or dog doodle and end up with somebody shooting someone.  The British version is "Nightmare Neighbours from Hell."  Also entertaining but they usually just end up pushing over the next door wheelie bins.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 'Old boy''?.. at 50 ?
> 
> 
> what is  the purpose of the number 811?



'Old Boy'  seems to be an expression used in the South (US) a lot ...  I hear it often  referring to old men.  
 It's what old guys call each other.. lol


811  is a national help line  to call before digging in your yard,  to find buried utility lines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> A public nuisance. He should be taken by police to a hospittal and given a mental exam. Or have I been watching too may "Adam-12" reruns?


Too many Adam-12 reruns


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Is this man mentally challenged, autistic or has other issues?  Is he living on his own?  I think it's degrading to call him an old boy, I feel troubled about him.  I think when you call 811, they come out and mark your lines without much thought, it's a matter of safety.  If they thought he called before and didn't come out, then there was a serious problem as a result, they would be liable.
> 
> How do you know he makes so many of these calls?  Do you have some small talk with him at times?  If he's friendly and not threatening or destructive, I'd just either leave him alone or try and befriend him.  As far as the cops telling him to stay in in house, I think that's overreach in the least, nobody should be told to stay in their house and not go out.


I agree, telling someone to stay inside is a human rights issue and should not be done except, you know, Covid .  As for 811, call away.  Lots of people call, then change their mind.  You need to call before you even dig a hole for a bush.  It’s their job, they don’t mind doing it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> 'Old Boy'  seems to be an expression used in the South (US) a lot ...  I hear it often  referring to old men.
> It's what old guys call each other.. lol
> 
> 
> 811  is a national help line  to call before digging in your yard,  to find buried utility lines.


thanks for that Bonnie,


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes, a southern thing  ..


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 15, 2021)

Wren said:


> I’m just intrigued how somebody ‘about 50 years old’ can be described as an ‘Old boy’...


At 50 years old, would you call him an old man?? I usually reserve old man for older guys. Old Boy is between a boy and old man. Old Boy is usually used for a grown man who doesn't act mature or rational.


----------



## win231 (Aug 15, 2021)

Della said:


> If being overweight and calling the utilities before digging means mental illness they'd better put a locked gate at the end of my street because we're all in trouble. This kind of thing happens all the time here because we're all retired and bored.
> 
> We have a widow across the street who has men out doing various yard projects for her every few weeks -- all since her husband died a few years ago -- we just think she misses having a man to boss around.  The man next door calls the police about once a month because he thinks someone stole something.  Another old (96) woman across the street comes over  and yells at me from time to time because  she thinks my cat scratched her car or ate her tomato plants.  The poor old cat died 5 years ago, but I'm glad the woman is still active.
> 
> One nice thing is  the emergency departments stay reminded of where we are. Someone set his shrubs on fire with a cigarette last month and the fire department was here in one minute.


That sounds more like dementia than Autism.  Big difference.
My mom was like that in her later years - calling police, accusing everyone of stealing from her, etc.  She was also a nut in her younger years.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> How do you know he makes so many of these calls? Do you have some small talk with him at times?


I know because he requests the utility companies to mark the lines on his property and adjoining properties and when they are out in my yard spray painting a line on my grass they tell me it was him that called. This has been going on five years and he has constructed nothing on his property. They are fake calls. If you define lies and irrational speech as small talk, yes I've had small talk with him at times like most of my neighbors have. At one point he cursed a neighbor lady out and called her foul names because on her daily walk with her toddler it stepped into his yard. A man next door intervened and told the old boy to quit calling the lady vulgar names.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

My neighbor went from name calling and telling me she hates me to saying good morning. I think she's the one that's batty. I try to avoid my neighbors because I have no use for personal relationships with strangers anymore.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

Bonnie said:


>



Remember the TV Show  ..... Dukes of Hazzard?


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 15, 2021)

Knight said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to have a nice chat with any new neighbors before they went to the expense of what you are posting about? The "old" neighbors are aware of what is happening but for some reason like you don't want to warn new people moving in. The warning doesn't have to be slanderous just explain what has happened in the past & let them d


Not everyone has time to keep up with the real estate transactions on every house in the neighborhood or know immediately who is a new resident. Plus there are many new residents who would not want to be warned because, like many on this forum, they see absolutely nothing wrong with what the guy is doing.


----------



## Della (Aug 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> That sounds more like dementia than Autism. Big difference.


I know the difference and I didn't think it was either one.  You were the one making charges of mental illness and autism based on nothing more than being overweight and calling 811.  I think there's entirely too many armchair psychiatrists making diagnoses without a degree.


----------



## charry (Aug 15, 2021)

No one knows the true extent of Dementia and autism , not evening the so called specialist.....
No one can get into these peoples brains....
I really feel for these people !!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 15, 2021)

I make the charge that he's just a maladjusted knucklehead like each of the Daughters of Discord and their mom.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

We have several people here where I live who are not all there. They do all kinds of crazy crap. I just stay away from them.


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2021)

I hope someone has cameras. This does not sound like a good situation.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Where I live we have the Daughters of Discord. Two old maids living with their mother. They report to me about neighbors who murdered their kids, some new guy who's going to murder them, and them wanting to murder their long-time next door neighbors. They have run out of people in town who will listen, so they call me every couple weeks. These girls are the definition of crazy. They spend their lives watching what everyone else is doing. The county already knows who they are and I'm pretty sure they're harmless, but I've made my boundaries clear anyway.


Daughters of Discord?  Wow, what a perfect idea for a SNL sketch, starring Lily Tomlin and Jean Smart! Not sure who should pay the mother. Maggie Smith, maybe?

Old maids?  It's been a long time since I heard that expression, other than the card game.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> Plus there are many new residents who would not want to be warned because, like many on this forum, they see absolutely nothing wrong with what the guy is doing.


Yes, I agree with them about being warned.  If he was molesting children in the neighborhood, breaking into homes, stealing from garages, poisoning pets, then I would definitely want to warn new neighbors if the cops hadn't already dealt with him.  But if someone starting warning me about someone who appeared to have mental or emotional challenges and wasn't doing anything dangerous or harmful, I would not like that.  I would just think of that person as the neighborhood gossip, and would likely avoid them instead of him.

What he does with calling 811 is annoying for sure if you're his neighbor, but it's not criminal and he seems to be challenged.   I assume he's able to live alone in his home and handle other obligations?  If so, I'd just consider how he is and not let it bother me too much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> At one point he cursed a neighbor lady out and called her foul names because on her daily walk with her toddler it stepped into his yard. A man next door intervened and told the old boy to quit calling the lady vulgar names.


I imagine there are two sides to that story.  The woman obviously didn't just say 'sorry' to him, that likely would not have escalated into name calling.  It could be a lesson learned, keep your kid off of neighbor's lawns unless you're friendly with them.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Sounds like he has some mental problems or he is planning to do some damage to neighbours property utilities.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

Della said:


> I know the difference and I didn't think it was either one.  You were the one making charges of mental illness and autism based on nothing more than being overweight and calling 811.  I think there's entirely too many armchair psychiatrists making diagnoses without a degree.


And possibly too many with a degree making diagnoses  based on assumptions instead of facts


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Sounds like he has some mental problems or he is planning to do some damage to neighbours property utilities.


I'm sure it's the former.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2021)

If I lived there I would have a security camera. You can see his loony behavior in the day time but what about at night? Also, I would have a discussion with the police department and just explain the situation even if no crime was committed. You would lay the groundwork if ever there was.


----------



## Knight (Aug 15, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> Not everyone has time to keep up with the real estate transactions on every house in the neighborhood or know immediately who is a new resident. Plus there are many new residents who would not want to be warned because, like many on this forum, they see absolutely nothing wrong with what the guy is doing.


Must be a huge neighborhood with people moving in & out so often noticing "new" is not possible. 

The street where I live has 20 homes on each side yet "new" are easy to spot as they move in.  But were lucky we don't have a neighborhood strange person. We do have over weight & a couple of obese which is probably the norm now. 

How is it possible to equate the reaction of a few posters to what a new neighbor would or wouldn't want to know about a resident that causes unexpected expense?


----------



## Manatee (Aug 17, 2021)

In the Navy he would be described as "not having a full sea bag".


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> Is there a penalty for making fake calls to 811 like there is to 911?


Illegal no doubt. Disorderly conduct, telecommunications harassment, disrupting public services, etc.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 7, 2021)

After reading this thread I feel even more fortunate to live here. I have wonderful neighbours, yes there are gossips but I mostly keep to myself though. It cannot be easy having disruptive neighbours and I am sure it must take a toll on ones health..


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2021)

Until 2 yrs ago I lived in the city and now we live in the Suburbs. So far I haven't met any of my neighbors. I learned a lot about neighbors when I lived in the City. I did a lot for my neighbors and after one neighbor got annoyed with me because I couldn't go to a wedding of one of the neighbor's daughters because I had to go to my cousins wedding. The neighbor that got annoyed with me started spreading lies about me because she wanted me and my husband to drive her to the wedding. The other neighbors believed the lies even though I had done a lot for them.
At my age now I don't need the drama. My husband talks to all the new neighbors and he said they all are nice,but I don't want to be used again.


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2021)

We're getting a new next-door neighbor next weekend. We liked the old owners but haven't met the new buyers yet. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 14, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> S'pose it could be worse
> He still has his clothes on
> 
> Right?


Oh, Gary, it's so true you know this type well@


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 14, 2022)

Luckily, here in New Jersey, we are legally allowed to shoot and kill up to three annoying people per year.  The law has been working out very well.

You can shoot and kill up to 5 lawyers, without them being included in the 3 person limit, allowing New Jersey residents the welcome freedom to murder 3 annoying people and 5 annoying lawyers per year, every year.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> That sounds more like dementia than Autism.  Big difference.
> My mom was like that in her later years - calling police, accusing everyone of stealing from her, etc.  She was also a nut in her younger years.


Woe, your mom wasn't  too well liked by you. Not that it is any 9f my business. I just never heard anyone admit that of their mother.
I can guess she sure did not have it easy as some privileged mothers do. I know you are the one who came after me in the thread of not being too generous with compliments on same subject line of bad people my bad mouthing men since I am a woman not a old girl hopefully.

Sorry to read your distress yet, I can't  blame you for voicing your true feelings. Venting is a better word. 
I am sorry F or your pain. I hope you don't hold it against me for saying this....


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 15, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Woe, your mom wasn't  too well liked by you. Not that it is any 9f my business. I just never heard anyone admit that of their mother.
> I can guess she sure did not have it easy as some privileged mothers do. I know you are the one who came after me in the thread of not being too generous with compliments on same subject line of bad people my bad mouthing men since I am a woman not a old girl hopefully.
> 
> Sorry to read your distress yet, I can't  blame you for voicing your true feelings. Venting is a better word.
> I am sorry F or your pain. I hope you don't hold it against me for saying this....




Just because someone is a mother, does not mean they are not crazy or dangerous, or criminal...


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Woe, your mom wasn't  too well liked by you. Not that it is any 9f my business. I just never heard anyone admit that of their mother.
> I can guess she sure did not have it easy as some privileged mothers do. I know you are the one who came after me in the thread of not being too generous with compliments on same subject line of bad people my bad mouthing men since I am a woman not a old girl hopefully.
> 
> Sorry to read your distress yet, I can't  blame you for voicing your true feelings. Venting is a better word.
> I am sorry F or your pain. I hope you don't hold it against me for saying this....


Of course I wouldn't hold it against you.
And when it comes to respect, I've always believed it is earned by words & actions; not automatic because of a title - like parent, teacher, officer, etc.  I've also believed that honesty is the best policy, even when the truth is unpleasant - which it usually is.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Chet said:


> If I lived there I would have a security camera. You can see his loony behavior in the day time but what about at night? Also, I would have a discussion with the police department and just explain the situation even if no crime was committed. You would lay the groundwork if ever there was.


This is good advice. Make sure the police have a record of this man's behaviour, in case things escalate. Some districts have 'Neighbourhood Watch'....local people who get to know the residents in the area and any problems there are.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 15, 2022)

For sure your "old boy" got mental problems and plenty of them.  I'm sure glad that I don't live where you do.  Good luck; you are going to need it.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 15, 2022)

There seems to be trouble everywhere one may live 
You start out as a baby~ then a child~ a teen~ adult move to a neighborhood as you are now on your own not including married folk 
As you find out upstairs, next door, across the hall, neighbors up to shady stuff 
Living in a city, town, or complex. 
All that work to find a home to make your world safer, yet then you find out the trafficking next door ⅘hoodies passing by after screaming woman wants to leave suddenly they all pass by your door  
The man above with a child running back and forth on weekends a small girl suddenly too quiet.  No other children around ever.
He was a homeless man on drugs.
Probably still is.Time to move....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2022)

Neighbors:  a household that is like family to me on the south; but to the north of me, hmmm - no way to politely describe that family and "dangerous psychopaths" seems just a wee tad harsh.  I guess it balances out.  I did put up a privacy fence on the north side!


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2022)

Della said:


> I know the difference and I didn't think it was either one.  You were the one making charges of mental illness and autism based on nothing more than being overweight and calling 811.  I think there's entirely too many armchair psychiatrists making diagnoses without a degree.


I mentioned his weight only because I've heard real psychiatrists talk about similar behavior involving "Asperberger's Syndrome" which they said is a form of Autism & one characteristic is constantly eating which leads to their weight.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Just because someone is a mother, does not mean they are not crazy or dangerous, or criminal...


Some people think everyone must respect their parents, no matter how evil they are.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Not I said me, you can't respect a mother who setup her own toddler 3 yr old to be hung by her after she told him they were going to play a game. Since she fought for visitation rights from the foster parents to be able to see him overnight.She told him to stand on the chair near the door with a noose around his neck, then she opened the door and told him see you later and kicked the chair from under him and closed the door behind her.
That wascthe soul purpose so she would have a place to live for life and 3 meals a day to boot.
So no respect for any evil deeds.......


----------

